# Upgrading to Genie questions?



## jcmwwe (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi i was told yesterday that i could upgrade to genie for free because i have the protection plan. What i was wondering is how much more a month does it cost to have genie then the then having a hd dvr plan? I am currently paying for choice xtra plus paying $10 for hd advanced receiver monthly and $10 for advanced receiver dvr monthly and $6 for additional tv receiver a month. What does it cost for genie plus 1 mini a month? Is it much more then i currently have to upgrade to genie a month? If anyone knows or having already upgraded please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

If you straight replace a DVR with a Genie there is no change in cost. Adding on a mini is the same as an additional receiver so it would be $6/month. You don't need a mini in order to have a Genie, so you could still use your current receivers/DVRs that you have. Also, if you don't have it now, you can also look at adding Whole Home to your plan so that you can watch recordings off of any receiver for $5/month. If you do opt to replace a receiver with a mini client, you will need Whole Home in order for you to delete recordings on the Genie from the mini client.

- Merg


----------



## jcmwwe (Jul 29, 2009)

So how much more a month does it cost then?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If the genie and client are replacing your current boxes, with no additions, there is no additional receiver/client fee. If you are adding a box, it's $6 per box. You would need to have Whole Home, which is $3 a month.


----------



## jcmwwe (Jul 29, 2009)

So would be $3 extra a month for whole home dvr then? Also do u have genie? Do u like it? Thanks.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

deleted


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jcmwwe said:


> So would be $3 extra a month for whole home dvr then? Also do u have genie? Do u like it? Thanks.


of course we our Genies, specially when they look like this....

http://en.wikipedia....i/Hannah_Davis_(model)

:rolling:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

jcmwwe said:


> So would be $3 extra a month for whole home dvr then? Also do u have genie? Do u like it? Thanks.


Yes, Whole home is required, and since you have had a DirecTV account, it's not built into the Advanced DVR fee.

I've had my Genie since December 2011. Wouldn't give it up.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I have whole home, HR34, HR24 and HR22. Love the setup and my HR34. Add just the HR34 (or HR44 if your lucky) and whole home and you will be a happy camper me thinks...


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

jcmwwe said:


> So would be $3 extra a month for whole home dvr then? Also do u have genie? Do u like it? Thanks.


I was able to get a Genie for free and had it over a year as well and love it! Having 5 tuners, so you can record 4 programs and still have a tuner to watch something live is great. Double the storage of an HR DVR, double the series recordings and PIP also come in handy. Go for it!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> I was able to get a Genie for free and had it over a year as well and love it! Having 5 tuners, so you can record 4 programs and still have a tuner to watch something live is great. Double the storage of an HR DVR, double the series recordings and PIP also come in handy. Go for it!


Big plus, at least on my books!


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

I plan to do do a similar setup by replacing one of my HR20's with a Genie and keeping my HR24 and other HR20 connected.

I called DIRECTV today and said 'cancel service'. I explained to the first person that talked to me why I was conisdering DISH even though I've had DIRECTV for 16 years. He explained all the limitations of the Hopper. Then he said I could get the Genie for free with just a $50 installation fee.



usnret said:


> I have whole home, HR34, HR24 and HR22. Love the setup and my HR34. Add just the HR34 (or HR44 if your lucky) and whole home and you will be a happy camper me thinks...


----------



## HallOfPromise (Dec 6, 2012)

I had the same question with a similar setup. Good to know there is now "advance Genie" fee or something. My contract is up this month, I believe. 

I get a $10 credit for HD since I signed for HD for Life two years ago. I hope "for life" doesn't mean anything other than for life. However, if I upgrade to the Genie will I lose the HD credit? I notice they have many different fees for different things and I am afraid if I get the Genie I will be paying for a different advanced tv/dvr fee which may eliminate the HD cradit. Do I get to keep my HD for free?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HallOfPromise said:


> I had the same question with a similar setup. Good to know there is now "advance Genie" fee or something. My contract is up this month, I believe.
> 
> I get a $10 credit for HD since I signed for HD for Life two years ago. I hope "for life" doesn't mean anything other than for life. However, if I upgrade to the Genie will I lose the HD credit? I notice they have many different fees for different things and I am afraid if I get the Genie I will be paying for a different advanced tv/dvr fee which may eliminate the HD cradit. Do I get to keep my HD for free?


No, the new fee structure is for new customers as of 2/2013


----------

